# What should I go to college for if I want to have 2 career options, and where?



## Saxi (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm currently a junior in high school and very interested in technical theater. I've been in a 3 man tech crew under a very prestigious choir director for all of my high school career so far. Working with an auditorium built in the 60's I have a lot of experience rigging lights and repairing lights and other equipment. I have experience running multiple microphones at once. I have designed, set up, and ran lighting for musicals and other shows. I also have experience in recording and sound editing. I live 40 minutes out of Milwaukee, Wisconsin. 

I've been reading a lot about careers in technical theater for a long time now and I have come to the conclusion that it is hard to get into that job field. I am still very interested, but I would like to have a fall back. Along the lines of a fall back or maybe a side job for my first 5 or 10 years of theater experience I was thinking a career in setting up home theaters or maybe even just being a Geek Squad employee. So what I was wondering is what exactly should I go to college for and where. I'll obviously need an education in lighting design and sound engineering. Should I also study electricity? Also, if you could recommend any schools in my area that would cater to my needs it would be greatly appreciated. (Inside Wisconsin or a state over or so.)


----------



## josh88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm not sure it's hard to get into the field, you just have to be dedicated and determined and willing to start at the bottom and work your way through


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## farmerjo1111 (Feb 24, 2012)

I would look at UW-Whitewater. I think that they have one of the best theater tech programs in the area. I have both a degree in Technical Theater and Computer Networking and both have served me well. One of the great thing about Whitewater is you can get a job at Young Auditorium and work on the touring shows that come through. It is a great experience and you get paid for doing something you enjoy. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## LXPlot (Feb 24, 2012)

MNicolai might be somebody to talk to about getting a degree in Electrical Engineering but planning on going into theatre. As someone who at one point was interested in a double major Theatre Tech/EECS, I can say I was advised against doing this as both Engineering and Theatre are very time consuming majors and doing both would be hard. I still plan on getting an EC minor if possible.

That's just what I've heard. If you're smart and determined you might be able to pull it off.


----------



## Tekik (Feb 29, 2012)

Cant make any recommendations on a collage but I came from a very similar background as you (lots and lots of shows and experience on a wide variety of areas within the field) It sounds like you are looking at lighting design as your emphasis? If so I recommend declaring that as your major then trying to get some work as an electrician at a theater. This way you can make some money while still pursuing your degree and get a nice thing to add to your resume. Tech is by no means the hardest profession to get into, its just hard to make alot of money. Theaters are almost always looking for cheep labor and this is one of the best ways to get an in. Take any job you can that pays even if its not in the area you want. This way you can show the theater that you are a worthwhile investment of their time and resources and you will eventually get opportunities in your area. I am working with a theater right now as a deck crew and have been chatting with one of the electricians on the show. This week he offered to put a word in with his boss to see if I can get a job as an electrician after this show is over. The hardest part is that initial "in" look for a collage that has regular interaction with a professional house as this is one of the easiest ways to get that crucial first show. Regardless of how good a program is people are going to look at your resume after you graduate and a string of professional shows is going to look better then a resume with nothing but collage shows. It might be worth your while as well to see if your technical theater teacher has any contacts in the local theaters for summer work as this will give you a head start. Hopefully this helps. (sorry if my post seems kind of disjointed I am backstage and writing between my ques)


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 1, 2012)

Be sure you have read the Education Forum FAQ and the How important is your degree to your career threads (both are sticked at the top of the main page of this forum). There is a lot in there for you to consider. If you've read them, read them again and think about it a bit, there's some really great advice in there intended just for people like yourself to consider. 

So, I've been thinking about this and I have a couple of counter questions for you: 

What is your purpose in getting the double major? Do you want it to turn back to if you can't get a good tech job someday? Do you plan on it to get you through the 5-10 years of rough times before you hopefully get the dream job? Do you plan on it to help you work your way through the tough times faster and to achieve higher goals? 

Here's the reason I ask. If your goal is to get a job in tech theater you need to throw yourself at it 100%. Not that I don't like the idea of having a fall back position, or that I don't feel that getting all the education *you can afford* is a good thing. But if you are worried about it now, this may be a little voice of reason inside your head saying, tech theater is fun but isn't the right choice for me. Remember every city has a community theater, church, or school who would love to have a volunteer help them with their shows. You can have a fantastic life working as an accountant (or whatever "stable" career you like) and doing tech theater in your free time as a hobby (you'll even have benefits and a retirement plan if you do that). You can also go off and get a business degree and get a job working in the front office of a theater and be a part of making the magic happen while doing your stable day job. If you look at the employee list of a big regional LORT theater you will probably find 100-200 employees on that list. The vast majority of those employees of that theater who have regular full time jobs work upstairs in an office, doing fundraising, working in the education department, selling tickets, handling the books, etc... 

I'm not trying to discourage you from pursuing tech as a career, but it concerns me that you appear to be concerned already about the choice. If you aren't willing to eat a lot of Top Ramen and Peanut Butter sandwiches, this may not be the right career for you.


----------



## shiben (Mar 1, 2012)

gafftaper said:


> If you aren't willing to eat a lot of Top Ramen and Peanut Butter sandwiches, this may not be the right career for you.



Both at the same time might be extravagant... But very good advice.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 1, 2012)

Or when you are really going whole hog: Top Ramen, with an egg or two boiled into it, and a few scraps of whatever left over meat you can scrounge up.


----------



## shiben (Mar 1, 2012)

gafftaper said:


> Or when you are really going whole hog: Top Ramen, with an egg or two boiled into it, and a few scraps of whatever left over meat you can scrounge up.



You save that for when the ladies are coming over.


----------



## ZDurler88 (Mar 2, 2012)

I know for me, the week before tech and tech week itself, my diet consists of granola bars, coffee, pop tarts, coffee, maybe some Sheetz here and there if I have time, and then more coffee haha.


----------



## shiben (Mar 2, 2012)

ZDurler88 said:


> I know for me, the week before tech and tech week itself, my diet consists of granola bars, coffee, pop tarts, coffee, maybe some Sheetz here and there if I have time, and then more coffee haha.



Oh wow! Big spender over here kids, hes got the REAL pop tarts (not the Aldi knockoff!)... 

But what is this Sheetz you speak of? Is it cheap? Is it tasty? Is it cheap?


----------



## ibmcclain (Mar 2, 2012)

As another interested student in lighting design, out of curiousity, how bad is the money? (I'd definitly take Ramen noodle and egg nights for a job in lighting design) but as mental preparation what can you expect?


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 2, 2012)

ibmcclain said:


> ... how bad is the money? ...


Depends on the geographic location, of course, as well as the field (concerts, Broadway, LORT, Vegas, opera, dance, TV, film, and so forth), but generally, less than the average San Francisco bus driver: You Can't Afford To Be A Lighting Designer . Note: the article was written in 2003, so one can probably safely double all expense numbers, but NOT the pay. See also http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...mmer-freelance-fees-need-advice-veterans.html . Anyone contemplating a career as a designer should also read Jim Moody's book, _The Business of Theatrical Design_.


ibmcclain said:


> (I'd definitly take Ramen noodle and egg nights for a job in lighting design)


Fine, and somewhat expected, for when one is a college student, but once one graduates and becomes an "adult", repayment of student loans, medical benefits, kids/contraception, home mortgage, car payments, retirement plan, etc., all become priorities.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 2, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Fine, and somewhat expected, for when one is a college student, but once one graduates and becomes an "adult", repayment of student loans, medical benefits, kids/contraception, home mortgage, car payments, retirement plan, etc., all become priorities.




Too true. I can perfectly attest to that. I'm working a nice job with decent pay and I'm about a year and a half out of college. The Ramen and egg idea loses it's appeal pretty quickly when you're paying rent, fixing your car, buying food, taking trips home for the holidays, things like that. It gets especially bad when you want to actually live somewhere nice. Living in a city and then wanting to get something to put on your walls, or a couch or pretty much anything that will make a place comfortable and feel like home, is pretty tough when you can only afford ramen.


----------



## BanditRO (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey, I am Lighting Designer turned Purchasing Manager / Accountant. Took my knowledge base, and a desire to retire some day, and found a new way to apply it. I buy things for one of the largest touring lighting companies in the world. I figure I am now so far backstage, I might not even be in the same country.

Point being, you are near ETC and can meet people there who are part of theatre on the side and there are plenty of technical design and production programs available too. All you MUST have is the desire. Find the local community theatre, find the church with a lighting system they don't necessarily know how to run.

It doesn't hurt to know how to bartend either, but you are a bit young yet to start that!!


----------



## ZDurler88 (Mar 5, 2012)

shiben said:


> Oh wow! Big spender over here kids, hes got the REAL pop tarts (not the Aldi knockoff!)...
> 
> But what is this Sheetz you speak of? Is it cheap? Is it tasty? Is it cheap?



Haha it's a gas station/convenience store that basically has a fast food kitchen inside. It's reasonably priced and is pretty tasty to begin with, but when you're starving and have been in tech forever, it's the best thing you ever ate. They're mostly here in PA, but there's some in Ohio, West Virginia, Virginia, Maryland, and maybe another state or two. Here's their website ha. Sheetz® Official Site :: Open 24/7


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Mar 6, 2012)

shiben said:


> Oh wow! Big spender over here kids, hes got the REAL pop tarts (not the Aldi knockoff!)...


Someday I hope to afford toaster strudels!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 8, 2012)

If I had a date, I would go and sell my blood. Literally. I could get up to $50 which would buy a lot of Ramen, or I could afford that fancy food establishment, Taco Bell.

I can't stress enough Gaff's point about getting the education that you can afford. I went to school for something else and then worked my way up in the theater industry instead. I am still paying on student loans, and I have been out of school for well over a decade.


----------

